# Skizer



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

had a great conversation with Nick @apicella, what a legit awesome person. People think he comes off as brash in is posts, but no where near it on the phone. Even took my phone call after 9pm his time. Would definitely use him for an install


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I was only nice to you because i was afraid that you would abuse me...


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Promised you am not like that... ask gumbeelee who is also stand up and legit as ****


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

BTW ... i was vague on my IG message cause I wanted you to have worry


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

abusiveDAD said:


> ask gumbeelee who is also stand up and legit as ****


Oh yeah? I have something on him 😱


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> I was only nice to you because i was afraid that you would abuse me...


Thats pretty funny for a grumpy bastard 🤣 (note bastard is term of endearment in OZ)


----------

